# Seksualiteit > Soa's >  contact gezocht met herpes type 2 lotgenoten (mailen/vriendschap)

## roodborstje

helaas kreeg ik herpes type 2 van mijn ontrouwe echtgenoot
ik zit daar erg mee alhoewel ik niet echt veel last er van heb
ik vraag me af wie er van de dames met mij wil mailen om ervaringen uit te wisselen
maar ik zoek ook een leuke man die deze klachten ook heeft voor vriendschap
tenslotte is het bij het zoeken van een nieuwe partner niet zo simpel voor deze waarheid uit te komen
hoe lossen jullie dit op?
discretie is verzekerd
ik weet zeker dat veel mensen herpes hebben maar ik kan ze niet vinden

----------

